# new chain break in period?



## percy (May 17, 2004)

Is it normal for a new chain/cassette combo to experience 'sticky' shifting before the parts wear in?


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

Not in my experience. There should be no "break in" period for a new chain/cassette combo. New chains and old cassettes may have issues which will not resolve themselves because the cassette is too worn but a new/new combo should work fine right out of the box. I suspect you need to adjust the derailleur and check your chain length.


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

Yes in my experience. I normally have slow/eratic shifting for the first few rides. I lube it every ride for the first three rides. Then it seems to work normally. I have no idea why.


----------



## b987654 (Aug 18, 2005)

my 10speed chain was noisy for the first 50 miles or so them it was fine, did you clean it before you put it on? shimano chains have a really tacky substance on them when new. I degrease and put my own lube on first.


----------



## Insight Driver (Jan 27, 2006)

Having gotten two brand new bikes in one year both using full Ultegra drivetrains I had no break-in issues with either one, other than normal cable stretch which is common on every new bike. Nothing should be stiff on a new drivetrain unless the wrench didn't do a good job on it. It's a machine, folks, with gears and chain and a shifter mechanism. It's not rocket science.


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

That tacky substance on a new chain is tough to get off. It was still somewhat tacky after I cleaned it with a degreaser. What do you use to get it off?


----------



## Insight Driver (Jan 27, 2006)

I never had to clean my chain as the bike shop had built up my bike. I have used mineral spirits to clean my chain, then followed up with dish detergent. When I was done I had a chain that was clean and dry to touch. I then lubricated my chain with a good brand of chain old.


----------



## Insight Driver (Jan 27, 2006)

I never had to clean my chain as the bike shop had built up my bike. I have used mineral spirits to clean my chain, then followed up with dish detergent. When I was done I had a chain that was clean and dry to touch. I then lubricated my chain with a good brand of chain oil.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

The machine oil that a chain comes packed in is not lube. You must wash the chain off in solvent and then re-lube the chain.

If you experience sloppy shifting, you may have waited too long to change the chain and have excessive cassette wear.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*mineral spirits..*



John Nelson said:


> That tacky substance on a new chain is tough to get off. It was still somewhat tacky after I cleaned it with a degreaser. What do you use to get it off?


or paint thinner (same thing) is the best degreaser, because dilutes oils ad greases and will evaporate, leaving no residue. Water soluble degreasers create an emulsion that really needs to be removed with water. 

Since I lube with a 4/1 mix of mineral spirits and synthetic motor oil (home brew), I apply that to a new chain before it's used. This lube is very thin and must be allowed several hours for the solvent to evaporate before use.


----------

